# Alpine touring rentals in denver?



## us338386 (Nov 8, 2007)

Out of towner needing to rent gear. Any suggestions in Denver area? 

Need the whole package including skins. Used to go through bent gate, but I believe they stopped. 

Thanks!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

How about Summit County?? Wilderness Sports rents Tele, AT, and XC gear as well as beacons, shovels, probes, packs, pulks etc.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bent Gate in Golden.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

confluence kayak in denver has all the gear too.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

+ 1 for confluence. 
If you are looking for a brand they don't carry check across the street at wilderness exchange.


----------



## us338386 (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions - looks like there's more options now. Confluence it is.

Skinner Hut. Going to be rough coming from sea level.....


----------

